# Has anyone been successful in reading magazines from Zinio?



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

My library now offers magazines free through Zinio that supposedly can be read on my Fire but I have not been able to figure out how to do it.  The magazines that I checked out show up in my reading list when I am using Silk on the zinio website but it says I need Adobe Flash 10 to read the magazines.  I am not finding that anywhere either.  I'm hoping to be able to do this with my HDX when it comes.  Can anyone direct me through this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sheila, glad you asked this. I had picked up info from my library on how to do this and hadn't tried it yet.

I was able to successfully sign up for magazines through my library using the instructions the library gave me and successfully checked one out. As you found, if you try to access the magazine using your browser, you get an error about needing Adobe Flash.

But you shouldn't be using the browser to read them, you should be using the Zinio App. You can't get it through the AppStore (at least I couldn't. It's there but it had very ambiguous information in the compatible apps--my HDX nor my original Fire were not compatible but some mysterious Amazon Fire tablets that aren't registered to me are. Search for Zinio and see if it is compatible with your device. (I think the tablets showing for me are the same as some other Fires that are registered; the compatible app list has been confused for me--I think I have too many Kindles.  Something I have to talk to CS about sometime--the compatibility list, not that I have too many Kindles.)

At any rate, I was able to download a version from Zinio that seems to work fine on my Fire HDX except that I can't remember my Zinio password. Go here and follow the instructions:
http://imgs.zinio.com/faq/fire.html

The magazine is checked out and I can read it on my i'Touch, so I know it works. Just gotta get Zinio set up.... More later if I get this set up.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks Betsy,  this was one of the things that I thought I would like to do on the bigger HDX.  I did find zinio in the appstore but it shows it as incompatible to both my original fire and my fire HD.  I did download the app from 1market though but still can't get it to work.  I couldn't remember my zinio password either and I used the forgot password button at the sign in and got a new one.  Still no success although the magazines show up.  I can read the magazines on my laptop but that kind of defeated the purpose.

I sure hope you can figure this one out, because it is beyond me.  I'll check out the link you posted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, the one from 1market will not work.  Tried that.  You have to get the app from the Zinio site at the link I provided.  It worked fine, opened right away and once I realized that I had signed up with Zinio using my FB account, I was able to get in and the magazine I checked out was there.

Note, per the info I got from my library, you cannot actually check out magazines through the app, you have to do it through the website.  If you want to keep an older issue, you must download it to the app.  The library (my library, anyway), only keeps current issues.  The info we got says the issue will stay on my device until I delete it.

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm checking out the link, but should I be looking at the link from my fire?  I'll delete the 1 market zinio app first.  Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> Okay, I'm checking out the link, but should I be looking at the link from my fire? I'll delete the 1 market zinio app first. Thanks


Yes, delete the 1market app first or you'll get an install error (I know from experience.) Then, go to the link using your Fire. Note that I just installed it on my 8.9 HDX, too, and now that I knew what I was doing, it worked fine. 

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Okay not to want to seem totally stupid.  From my fire hd using silk I went to the link and I click the link to dl the installer.  Now I can't seem to find where the installer is.  On the hd I don't have a choice at the top menu for downloads.  Any idea where it went?


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Nevermind Betsy,  Problem solved.  I found the installer with ES File and Zinio is now installed and working fine.  I can't seem to make the text bigger though with the 2 finger spread.  Maybe there is another way.  I am just thrilled to get this working.  Thanks so much Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmmm...  On the magazines I'm looking at, the finger spread works on both the 7" and 8.9" HDX.  Had the magazine fully downloaded to your device?

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes the finger spread is working ok.  I was reading something that was text only and it had the letter A at the top that you had to keep tapping to make the font bigger.  The finger spread is working ok on the magazines themselves.  Leave it to me to try it on some obscure text based article.  I think all is good now.  I wonder how much space a magazine takes up when it is dl'd.  Do you know?

I feel better about ordering that new fire now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When you get the new Fire, note that as a sideloaded app, you can still add it to your home page (I think you can do this with your current device, too) by pressing and holding on the app and selecting "Add to Home."  You can also add sideloaded apps to your collections, once you create some app collections.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

That sounds like a great feature.  I don't think I have that option on my fire hd.  The choice is remove from device only.  I added it to favorites though.

BTW I just got my confirm email saying my fire has SHIPPED!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> That sounds like a great feature. I don't think I have that option on my fire hd. The choice is remove from device only. I added it to favorites though.
> 
> BTW I just got my confirm email saying my fire has SHIPPED!


"Favorites" and "Home" on the HDX are the same thing, basically. When you get the HDX, you may or may not have to update it to get the Collections. I recommend the Collections on the Fire HDX (unlike my recommendation on the Paperwhite).

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow ~ this is a great thread! I read Betsy's first response to Sheila & immediately headed to my library's website. Lo & behold ~ we've got Zinio magazine service too. Awesome.
Almost everyone at my work is a reader and most everyone has some type of portable device that can be used. And I recognize several magazines that I know some people subscribe to. They are going to love this I think. I wonder how the magazines can afford this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad that Sheila asked this. I'm going to do a more concise instruction based on the back and forth in this thread.

First, check with your library to see if they have a Zinio magazine service. If they do, they'll have instructions on how to sign up (you'll need your library card number, probably) and how to check out books.

I was able to successfully sign up for magazines through my library using the instructions the library gave me and successfully checked one out.

If you try to access the magazine using your browser, you get an error about needing Adobe Flash with instructions to click on a link. Ignore that, it won't work.

You shouldn't be using the browser to read them, you should be using the Zinio App on your Fire. You can't get it through the AppStore at this time and don't bother with the app from 1Market either. You have to get it direct from Zinio--and not the standard Android app from them, either. First you'll need to authorize downloading Apps from Unknow Sources. On the HDX, I went to Settings > Applications > Apps from Unknown Sources On/Off and turned them ON.

Here's the link. Use the browser on your Fire to go to this link and download the file.

http://imgs.zinio.com/faq/fire.html

My Fire asked me if I wanted to use ES Downloader to install, it was easy peasy I think this is part of ES File Explorer. If yours doesn't, you can go to "Downloads" in the Silk browser menu and tap on the download, or check your notifications and tap on the download notification, or use something like ES File Explorer to find it and install it.

If you don't have an account for Zinio itself (this will be different from the account you created to check out library books), you'll be asked to create one. Log in to Zinio and go to your library (the little book icon in the to menu). The magazine you checked out should be there. Tap to download it.

Note that, per the info I got from my library, you cannot actually check out magazines through the app, you have to do it through the website. If you want to keep an older issue, you must download it to the app. The library (my library, anyway), only keeps current issues. <This is what my library said, but I could checkout and download older issues. Thanks, Sheila for pointing this out.

The info we got says the issue will stay on my device until I delete it.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> Wow ~ this is a great thread! I read Betsy's first response to Sheila & immediately headed to my library's website. Lo & behold ~ we've got Zinio magazine service too. Awesome.
> Almost everyone at my work is a reader and most everyone has some type of portable device that can be used. And I recognize several magazines that I know some people subscribe to. They are going to love this I think. I wonder how the magazines can afford this?


I would imagine that the libraries have to pay for a license like they do with ebooks. I didn't know about Zinio until one of the librarians approached me and asked if I want to check it out. I guess I am known as a "power library user" haha.

Betsy your instructions are great. That should open up a whole new world of magazine reading for a lot of us. So far I have a couple of O magazines, a woodworking magazine, and ESPN magazine (love my football) and some kind of eating light magazine.

One thing when you do check out a magazine you have the ability to get back issues as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> One thing when you do check out a magazine you have the ability to get back issues as well.


Not at my library? They say they only have current issues....

Just checked, I can! Thanks for saying this, Sheila!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not at my library? They say they only have current issues....
> 
> Betsy


At my library's site, there is a link under each magazine to click on that takes me to a list of back issues available; haven't checked all of them, but the 2 I checked only had the immediately previous issue available.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been getting magazines through the library for about a year now - of the 4 libraries I access, only the Air Force library has them at this point.  I should read magazines faster - I've got a stockpile of them.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

My library has been doing this for several months now.  I love it! I really enjoy reading magazines on my Fire (and my ipad Mini).  It saves me money, too, as I let my paid subscriptions run out on ones I get through the library.  I have a bit of a backlog of magazines but it sure beats a stack of paper magazines cluttering things up!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I installed the Overdrive Media Console on my Fire HDX. After installing it asked if I wanted to open the app, which I did. But, it didn't install an icon onto the carousel. How do I get the icon? The app isn't showing up in the apps list,either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you download it from the Amazon AppStore, HappyGuy? It sounds like it's behaving like a sideloaded app.


(For all Fires but the original KFire)


(For the original KFire.)

Is it showing up on your App tab?

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I have been reading about Oprah's favorite Christmas things in the latest O magazine Betsy.  I am loving being able to read magazines on my fire.  I can't wait to see what it is like on the 8.9 HDX!  Thanks so much for your help.

HappyGuy mentioned overdrive console which is the one that goes on the computer.  Maybe he got that instead of the app?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I was going to ask him about that, because you don't need OMC to read magazines, but it is an app for the Fire that you can use with the library, so I was going to give him a pass. 

Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I was going to ask him about that, because you don't need OMC to read magazines, but it is an app for the Fire that you can use with the library, so I was going to give him a pass.
> 
> Betsy


I think you misunderstood my message Betsy. He mentioned loading Overdrive Media Console on his fire. NOT the Overdrive app. I think they are 2 different things. The console goes on your laptop not the kindle so maybe that is the issue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're right, Sheila, I did misunderstand your question. But the app is also called Overdrive Media Console, you can check one of the links I posted or here's the text version, generated by the information on the Amazon page:

OverDrive Media Console: Library eBooks & Audiobooks

Based on what HappyGuy posted, I'm pretty sure he's talking about an app; I don't think he would get the message he did if it were a PC file. It sounds more like a sideloaded app to me.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

(Face Slap!) I did side load from the app from one of the links above. Don't know why I didn't get it from Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have it running now, HG??

Betsy


----------

